# BOP Pictures



## eagle96

hey guys, upload pictures of your amazing birds of preys


----------



## hawksport

My male Saker falcon










My male 11/16 Gyr/Saker hybrid falcon










My female Harris Hawk


----------



## eagle96

why do most of your pictures have the pet forums watermark on it???


----------



## hawksport

eagle96 said:


> why do most of your pictures have the pet forums watermark on it???


Because I uploaded them to the galleries and then deleted the originals so had to download them back from the galleries


----------



## eagle96

display and falconry experience birds

clik on the pics to enlarge


----------



## hawksport

What's the last one? Some kind of Goshawk?


----------



## eagle96

the last ones a harris


----------



## hawksport

eagle96 said:


> the last ones a harris


Sorry I meant the grey one. I'm trying to post text and talk all at the same time


----------



## ridgeback05

I have some fantastic pics of my Harris doing what a Harris does....but don't think I would get away with posting them on here....oh the nice fluffy bunny rabbit.


----------



## eagle96

hawksport said:


> Sorry I meant the grey one. I'm trying to post text and talk all at the same time


its a chilean blue eagle, not a falconry raptor but a bird of prey never the less


----------



## dobermummy

ridgeback05 said:


> I have some fantastic pics of my Harris doing what a Harris does....but don't think I would get away with posting them on here....oh the nice fluffy bunny rabbit.


i would love to see them


----------



## hawksport

Female Red Tail


















Steppe Eagle


----------



## hawksport

Goshawk


----------



## hawksport

Gyr/Saker hybrid


----------



## hawksport

Peregrine hybrid kite training


----------



## hawksport

Goldie


----------



## Aurelia

I know this lovely doesn't belong to me, but I wanted to join in 

I took this picture of the Bald Eagle at Long Sutton Butterfly centre ...










Some very nice birds folks, Hawksport do they all belong to you?


----------



## hawksport

Gyr/Peregrine hybrid


----------



## hawksport

Aurelia said:


> Some very nice birds folks, Hawksport do they all belong to you?


No, only these 3



hawksport said:


> My male Saker falcon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My male 11/16 Gyr/Saker hybrid falcon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My female Harris Hawk


----------



## hawksport

Lanner falcon?


----------



## XxZoexX

Absolutly gorgeous pics.. please keep them coming.


----------



## ridgeback05

some pics of my harris doing what she does...not sure if these pics will be allowed to stay but hope you all get to see them...


----------



## XxZoexX

Gorgeous.. Have to say that ferret is super cute tho :lol:


----------



## hawksport

Harris on the soar waiting to be served










Begining to accept the dog as a working partner. Harris Hawks hate dogs










Hard work begins to pay off










Learning that bare hands always help and never rob










Big old buck rabbit with mixy put out of his misery










Hen pheasant


----------



## dobermummy

fantastic photos, i love to see pictures like these :smile5:


----------



## hawksport

The last time I took a girl she cried and said a prayer for the rabbit. Then on the way home we stopped and got steak and kidney pies and chips


----------



## simplysardonic

hawksport said:


> The last time I took a girl she cried and said a prayer for the rabbit. Then on the way home we stopped and got steak and kidney pies and chips


Funny, how people are OK with it all as long as they don't have to see how it's done
Breathtaking photos everyone


----------



## hawksport

simplysardonic said:


> Funny, how people are OK with it all as long as they don't have to see how it's done
> Breathtaking photos everyone


It's often the same people that can waste meat


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Beautiful photos, all


----------

